# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Planária Gigantes? Que será isto?

## Marco Lopes

Boas!

Ontem à noite quando cheguei a casa e o aquário estava já com a iluminação apagada, reparei num "ser" estranhíssimo que estava no vidro junto ao fundo do aquário e que depois se passou para a areia e continuou a andar.

Tirei as seguintes fotos:

DSCN0428.jpg
DSCN0429.jpg
DSCN0430.jpg
DSCN0431.jpg
DSCN0432.jpg

Gostaria que me ajudassem a identificar isto, pois não sei se é nocivo ou não!

Grato
Marco

----------

